# Hamster free to good home



## Sabygecko (Jul 6, 2018)

I am looking for a good new home to rehome my hamster to. Free to good home. 
Less than a year old. Large fancy teddy bear hamster. Doesn’t bite, she’s super social and sweet. Black and brown coat.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Advertising her in this way is not ideal. Contact a rescue.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What area are you in, maybe we can recommend one local to you.

As @Lurcherlad says, giving away animals isn't a good idea, there are lots of unsavoury places they could end up.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

If you advertise animals for free, especially rodents then they may end up as snakes or cats supper. So best find a rescue who will match your hamster to a suitable home.


----------

